# How do you take old fireplace brick to new cement board? and framing questions.



## KlamathMog (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I tore out some old masonry and it left behind some poorly mounted sheetrock and some uneven brick. I want to have a 12" tile border around the fireplace opening with a wood trim mantle around that (so the tile doesn't need to be flush to the sheetrock at all). I will have finished sheetrock above the mantle. 

Issue 1: Mounting sheetrock to the wall- there is a 1"+ gap behind the sheetrock. I can feel a stud horizontal in the middle of the rough sheetrock panel, so I am going to need to add some more structure there. What do I add? Non-flammable framing? Like steel? What is the best way to tie them into the vertical framing outside the fireplace?

Issue 2: Getting Hardi-backer on the uneven brick. I need to level the surface around the fireplace opening and mount hardi-backer to it. I was thinking I would do mortar in a few layers with some chicken wire to reinforce it and prevent it from running down, and then fasten the hardi-backer on with masonry screws after drying and sanding flat.

Suggestions? Code violations? 

This is in Portland, Oregon. 

EDIT: the bricks that look like vents are NOT vents. They can be removed.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Frame a wall in front, cover and tile.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

See if your local Building Inspector will give you a courtesy call to be safe.

Be safe, Gary


----------



## KlamathMog (Oct 9, 2009)

GBR-

that is a very good idea! But we already have it pretty much done. 

I got a copy of the oregon building codes online. Only thing that we had to observe was no flammable material within 2" of the brick work. I put a metal beam in to reinforce the new sheetrock. Then I ground the brick flat and I mortaring hardibacker on with quickset. In the large areas I am reinforcing the cement with chicken wire. Look ssturdy, fireproof, and true.

thanks for the suggestions though!


----------

